# Froggy :)



## Marty333 (Feb 14, 2011)

Took this picture of a frog yesterday. Have plenty but this was my favorite so I decided to edit it and show you all!





So what do you guys think


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool! I love the editing.


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you Katie


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 14, 2011)

You take great pictures!


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 14, 2011)

Marty you have such a great eye! I love when you post pictures, they are always so good!


----------



## Cathy L (Feb 14, 2011)

Great photo! Is that a Waxy Monkey Tree frog?


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you guys! And Cathy its a native green tree frog


----------



## Matt (Feb 14, 2011)

awesome pic!


----------



## ChiKat (Feb 14, 2011)

So you just have those little frogs in your yard or something?? 
Ugh why is Illinois so lame...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 14, 2011)

Great pic, awesome editing. Your good


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 15, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> So you just have those little frogs in your yard or something??
> Ugh why is Illinois so lame...



Yep Haha

Here is a full body pic


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice picture!!!!! I love when I find those little green tree frogs stuck to the side of something. They're always good for a close up. 

-Matt


----------

